# Banana oatmeal soap



## AshPea (Jan 13, 2014)

First attempt. A little nervous because I didn't use less water to account for the extra liquid from the mashed banana. Smells lightly of bananas and I'm pretty pleased with the way it looks


----------



## seven (Jan 13, 2014)

looks yummy! did you leave it unscented? i wouldn't worry about extra water, as it will just evaporate during cure.


----------



## Twiggy (Jan 13, 2014)

I absolutely LOVE the look! Looks like piece of delicious nut/fruit bread!


----------



## ourwolfden (Jan 13, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## mkstylessoap (Jan 13, 2014)

Looks yummy!!


----------



## Lindy (Jan 13, 2014)

Love this!


----------



## AshPea (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks guys! Yes, unscented. Here's what the cut looks like.. Less confident now. It's a little wet and smells.. Not so good. I'm going to let it cure for a long long time.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 13, 2014)

It will be fine.  The scent will dissipate over time.


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Jan 13, 2014)

They look delicious.  Great texture and colour. I can't smell banana at all in mine.  I can't describe the smell but it's kind of like a malted grain aroma which I like.  I'm sure they will dry out a treat and be lovely to use


----------



## renata (Jan 15, 2014)

Oh i love it


----------



## Trinity (Jan 15, 2014)

Looks good enough to eat


----------



## athallr (Jan 16, 2014)

I think it looks great! Reminiscent of banana bread.


----------



## TVivian (Jan 16, 2014)

Pretty and very natural!


----------



## vidahlia (Jan 17, 2014)

Ooo I think I'll try this


----------

